# Suggestions for purchasing 18" and 15" turns



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

I need to purchase some 18" and 15" turns. I have already contacted Greg Braun for price and delivery.

Can anyone suggest other reliable vendors for this purchase?

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't see it listed on his site, but I know Lucky Bob's sells track pieces.

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.scaleauto.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Racemasters*

The Racemaster's AFX website has some good prices on track plus you can pick up a few items (i.e. decals, tess, banners) unavailable at other places.

www.afxracing.com

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

We have AFX 15" and 18" curves in stock and ready to ship.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## rainyday101 (Feb 15, 2009)

BRS Hobbies all the way. It is hard to find better service and his prices are very reasonable. This is the best place I have ordered from.


----------

